# ACL and inheritance



## bmmcwhirt (Aug 5, 2010)

I am trying to configure a shared file repository for a group of users.

I have ACL support enabled and it's working however I am having a problem with inheritance.


```
>getfacl -d progshare/
# file: progshare/
# owner: root
# group: programmers
user::rwx
group::rwx
mask::rwx
other::---
```

After that I log in with a user in group programmers and upload a file test.txt


```
>getfacl progshare/test.txt
# file: progshare/test.txt
# owner: testuser
# group: programmers
user::rw-
group::rwx		# effective: r--
mask::r--
other::r--
```

When another user tries to overwrite the file via SFTP they get a permission denied
Does ssh/sftp not abide by ACL on FreeBSD? I ask because the ls for the file looks like this


```
4 -rw-r--r--+  1 testuser  programmers     5B Aug  5 13:33 test.txt
```

Before someone suggests it, I do not want to set the umask for these users as I only want that mask applied to this directory not all the directories they have access to.


----------

